# Do you have those annoying spider veins?



## Ronni (May 9, 2019)

I am inordinately grateful I don't have varicose veins.  

I do have spider veins however, that aren't a health issue, they're just unsightly. I have them slightly on my upper thighs, and they've also developed around my ankles and lower legs.  Not a lot, but they're noticeable.  Most of the time I don't even bother with them, they're just a factor of aging and I'm grateful they're not worse. 

But they are why I chose to get a spray tan before my future step-daughter's wedding.  I don't want to wear hose, and the tan nicely covers up the spider veins.  I mean, they're not hidden completely, but having a bit of color on my skin instead of the pale white tends to lessen the contrast between veins and skin, and they're much less noticeable.  

Ron has a few too, though his skin is naturally darker than mine so they're a lot less noticeable on him.  I envy him his skin...it has a sort of glow to it that makes it look golden even in the places that never see the sun.  He has no idea what's in his lineage beyond his caucasian parents and grandparents but I feel like there must be a golden skinned relative in the mix somewhere.  

I think they're more prevalent in women than in men, though that's just a guess based entirely on observation.  

Do you have 'em?


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2019)

I don't have varicose veins but I have spider veins on my calves  at the back of my knees... caused I think by gaining a lot of weight very quickly while on steroid meds...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 9, 2019)

I have spider veins also. They look terrible when I wear a bathing suit but I'm not alone,so I really don't care. I just stay submerged as much as possible.


----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2019)

No, I don't. Not yet anyway....


----------



## C'est Moi (May 9, 2019)

No, I don't have spider or varicose veins.   I do have a scattering of small cherry angiomas (little red mole-looking things) on my upper thighs.   It's always something.


----------



## win231 (May 9, 2019)

I don't have spider veins.  I have those big, varicose veins.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 9, 2019)

When you consider that just a few decades ago we died in our 40's we now in our 70' and 80's are bound to have these little minor situations.  Be grateful it's only an attack on vanity.


----------



## win231 (May 9, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> When you consider that just a few decades ago we died in our 40's we now in our 70' and 80's are bound to have these little minor situations.  Be grateful it's only an attack on vanity.



For me, it's not vanity.  I don't even own a pair of shorts.  No one needs to see those ace bandages on my legs.  But....there's so much else on me to see.  :lofl:


----------



## Ronni (May 10, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> When you consider that just a few decades ago we died in our 40's we now in our 70' and 80's are bound to have these little minor situations.  Be grateful it's only an attack on vanity.



Is it vanity? Not arguing, just thinking about that.   Hmmm.  I've always thought vanity to be an excess of pride, and/or a very high opinion in and of ones appearance.  Yeah, the dictionary concurs.  I don't think I have an excessive amount of pride in my appearance.  There are certainly things I don't like about the way I look, but other than griping about it, mostly I just figure it's a factor of aging and accept it.  Like the spider veins.  The wrinkles.  The thickening waistline.  All that and more.  I bitch about it all, but I'm not having liposuction, or surgery, or a face lift or any other cosmetic procedure to get rid of it all.  

If it becomes a health issue then I'll address it, but otherwise I just moan and groan and continue to wear shorts.   

Jim, you do make a good point about how much longer we're living now than we used to.  I'll happily trade spider veins and wrinkles for a continuance of quality time with family and loved ones!!!


----------

